# Paris Hilton



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

my post-S?

or this post?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> my post-S?
> 
> or this post?


 If I had made it I would of said post....but seems I stole it from ebaumsworld we'll take it as posts


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

should really of used it for sweet lu, seems posts would be relavent then!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

haha got my ass


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

find a hilton near long beach hooters for the p-fury party


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> should really of used it for sweet lu, seems posts would be relavent then!


 you claim i am a post whore?

+1 :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was like wow they are gonna let this kinda pic go on pf? should have known. lol


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > should really of used it for sweet lu, seems posts would be relavent then!
> ...


 Actually, your a POST SLUT! You sleep around in every thread that is created on P-Fury.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhh....I'm am still convulsing from CraigStables pic.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good one


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

got me all excited for nothing, jerk.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Is there a "rear entrance" at the Paris Hilton?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Buffet


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> cooldudectd Posted on Mar 16 2004, 08:14 PM
> Is there a "rear entrance" at the Paris Hilton?


I think you're confusing the one off of Pennsylvania's Hershey Highway.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was like "Here we go again!







"

But then when I opened it.....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I was like "Here we go again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha! that's what made it so believable....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


>


 congratulations on f*cking off!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > :rock:
> ...


 I sense hostility in your typing. Why are you angered anyways?? I didnt get the thread..


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 no hostility, just playin...

however in the future instead of posting a dumbass picture, try saying "I don't get it"

it won't make you look like such a jackass.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...










come on rhom ..you of all people would know that chunks was playing..........


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I bet this is what you guys really wanted eh?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Ohh I knew that.. I just added that pic to humor the thread. But damn.. I didnt know it was gonna touch a soft spot on Chunks. C'mon Chunks, take off that skirt and put on some pants.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

but cherilips's skirt is so freeing...

it was all wadded up on my floor so I said what the hell? hehehe :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> but cherilips's skirt is so freeing...
> 
> it was all wadded up on my floor so I said what the hell? hehehe :laugh:











can i get a pic of that please


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> it was all wadded up on my floor so I said what the hell? hehehe :laugh:


 Keep your homosexual, crossdressing, and transgender fantasies to yourself. What you do in the closet after you close the door is strictly personal. There are things we dont need to know.....

And dont get others involved in this.. just makes you look even worse using someone as a scapegoat to help take the attention off you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > it was all wadded up on my floor so I said what the hell? hehehe :laugh:
> ...


 Using .....?

Scapegoat?...........










I use chunks all the time ........


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

good one....

none of this sh*t would have even started if your dumbass would have just used some common sense and saw the map to a hilton hotel in Paris was a joke it would've been over..

instead- duh uh....I don't get it....duh

doesn't make me look any worse actually....this whole thing just makes you look like an idiot.

It' a Hilton hotel...In paris!!!!

get it dumbass???


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

come on man, write faster!!! are you writing it on paper to make sure it looks good or what?? where are the snappy comebacks??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHA..







How ironic.. you make a funny thread, I added a reply to make it funny and somewhat interesting, and you get all riled up. Doode, its was a joke. Have some sense of humor. If it'll make you feel better then here it is.. "Im sorry Chunks, I dont get it". There are we happy now? But to keep from letting this thread get uglier, I will back off and keep away from this thread. And from here on out, I hope your day will be full with sunshine. Piece out.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> "Im sorry Chunks, I dont get it". There are we happy now?


 yes...


----------

